# Jeberos eggs



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

My JEBEROS female guarding her eggs


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations!Do you have any pics?


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

Next to the good eggs is a pair of dry eggs


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

macadlo said:


> View attachment 16491
> 
> Next to the good eggs is a pair of dry eggs


Pretty cool they laid right on the side of the pot! Is there any reason that the other eggs dried out?


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

That is the third time they laid on that pod. Dont know why the second clutch dried out.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I was wondering what a "Jeberos" was....

U must be European?

We dont call them by that name here.


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

sports_doc said:


> I was wondering what a "Jeberos" was....
> 
> U must be European?
> 
> We dont call them by that name here.


Yes I am from Slovakia in Europe. And how is this population of imitator called in the US?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

macadlo said:


> Yes I am from Slovakia in Europe. And how is this population of imitator called in the US?


they look like veraderos


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ranitomeya Imitator 'Varadero'


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, Jeberos and Varadero are the same frog.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Yes, Jeberos and Varadero are the same frog.


The same race but everything we call Varadero is from Mark Pepper's Understory line. I would not mix the 2.


----------



## Zack Daniel (Feb 27, 2010)

macadlo said:


> My JEBEROS female guarding her eggs


Hy Macadlo,
how many frogs do you have in the terrariums?

p.s: sorry for my bad english.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

johnc said:


> The same race but everything we call Varadero is from Mark Pepper's Understory line. I would not mix the 2.


Why not?

-Evan


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

Zack Daniel said:


> Hy Macadlo,
> how many frogs do you have in the terrariums?
> 
> p.s: sorry for my bad english.


In this terrarium are 10 adult jeberos and some juvelines and they are doing good. No fighting observed.


----------



## Zack Daniel (Feb 27, 2010)

I have five frogs in the terrariums but they haven't depose.
from what I say should not be a problem with the number of frogs,I read that some ranitomeya live better in pairs but I do not think this is the case.
thanks


----------

